# Oh Can O Duh



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh, Can O Duh!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2010)

Indeed, the best things in life come in cans:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 5, 2010)

That's just the sauce. You had me excited for a moment.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 5, 2010)

Is poutine really good?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2010)

To try it yourself, here's the full shopping list:

- Microwaveable french fries (frozen food aisle)
- Cheese curds (dairy aisle somewhere in Canada) -- can substitute with mozzarella string cheese
- Canned poutine (gravy section in Canada -- eBay in the U.S.)



Best of all, each ingredient is high in sodium to ensure one doesn't overdose on potassium.


----------

